# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Gezond of niet??

## hes

ik ben 33 jaar en heb al sinds een paar maanden last van hartkloppingen en pijn op de borst(meest links). ben naar de huisarts geweest en die heeft bloed laten prikken en hartfilmpje laten maken. daar was volgens de huisarts niets uitgekomen.
ik heb de brief zelf ook gelezen van de cardioloog aan de huisarts en daar stond in borderline ecg en repolarisater stoornissen in lichte vorm en de cardioloog laat de behandeling aan de huisarts over. maar de huisarts zegd dat er geen behandeling nodig is.
soms en dan gelukkig niet vaak heb ik het idee dat mijn hart mijnl lichaam uitspringt dan meet ik de polsslag en die is dan boven de 100 in rust. huisarts zegt dat ik maar terug moet komen als de hartslag bove de 120 per minuut is.
heeft iemand tips voor mij hoe ik hier mee om moet gaan en kan iemand mij uitleggen wat die stoormissen in houden en wat borderline ecg betekend.
ik maak me toch wel zorgen hierover aan gezien mijn vader met zijn 39 een zwaar hartinfact heeft doorgemaakt en voor zijn 50e jaar heeft hij 5 omleidingen gehad.

groeten hes

----------


## Siri1966

Hoi hes,

Toets Borderline in,bij Google....en je vind VEEL informatie.
Laat je niet ''gek maken'' door die informatie.

Iedere Borderliner is weer anders.
EN...Ik loop bij een psychiater...hij geloofd niet in Borderline [artsen of specialisten vinden het erg handig om iemand een ''etiketje'' op te ''plakken''....zonder verder de persoon te onderzoeken]!!!!

Zoals jij je zorgen hebt geuit,vind ik...dat jouw huisarts jou niet serieus neemt [dat = mijn mening].
Als je psychisch iets mankeert,dan zijn er meteen artsen ....die lichamelijke klachten niet serieus nemen.
[DAT HEB IK ZO VAAK ONDERVONDEN !!!].

EN...als jij aan de huisarts laat weten,dat jij wel behandeld wil worden>>>dan zal hij wel moeten !!!
Een arts of specialist hebben een eed afgelegd,dat gezondheid..boven alles staat.

Polsslag in rust...= 100 !!!
Laat meteen je bloeddruk en cholesterol na kijken.

Lieve groet van ''Siri''.
P.S. Ik hoop dat jij iets aan mijn informatie hebt.

----------


## hes

hoi siri,

ik heb geen borderline, maar het is een borderline ecg. zo noemen ze dat!!
en daar heb ik mijn vragen over, snap niet wat ze daar mee bedoelen.
weet dat de ziekte van borderline bestaat.

de klachten die ik heb zijn dus neit psychische. tenminste dat denk ik niet.
cholesterol heeft hij middels dat bloedonderzoek gedaan en die was super goed!!
en bloeddruk ietsie aan de hoge kant. verder nierfunctie nagekeken omdat dat ook iets met de klachten kan doen en die zijn ook goed.
dus verder geen rede om actie te ondernemen zegt de huisarts.

maar bedankt voor je reactie hoor, fijn dat er mensen zijn die je willen ondersteunen en helpen.

groeten hes

----------

